# Aprender a instalar una vitroceramica



## muryisa (Ene 13, 2012)

Hola compaÑeros he creado este tema por que quiero instalar una vitroceramica en mi cocina en la que ahora va con fuegos de gas butano, me he dado cuenta que para este tema no hay ningun tutorial en internet y creo que es un tema que interesa muchisimo a la gente manitas como yo, con vuestra ayuda quizas logre hacer la instalacion completa.

HASTA AHORA HE RECOGIDO ESTA INFORMACION:
El enchufe que hay que poner es especial para vitroceramicas con tres patillas planas,
Los cables han de ser de 6mm de grosor, 
En el cuadro principal de la casa hay que instalar un magnetotermico de 25A

INFORMACION IMPORTANTE:
CUADRO GENERAL DE MI CASA + EL ICP







PLOMOS DEL CUADRO GENERAL



 Subido en SubeImagenes.com

VITROCERAMICA QUE VOY A INSTALAR



 Subido en SubeImagenes.com

DE DONDE SALE EL CABLE DE LA VITRO



 Subido en SubeImagenes.com

PEGATINA PARTE TRASERA



 Subido en SubeImagenes.com

CABLES DE LA VITRO



 Subido en SubeImagenes.com

DATOS DE LA PLACA



 Subido en SubeImagenes.com



 Subido en SubeImagenes.com



 Subido en SubeImagenes.com


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 13, 2012)

muryisa dijo:


> Hola compaÑeros he creado este tema por que quiero instalar una vitroceramica en mi cocina en la que ahora va con fuegos de gas butano, me he dado cuenta que para este tema no hay ningun tutorial en internet y creo que es un tema que interesa muchisimo a la gente manitas como yo, con vuestra ayuda quizas logre hacer la instalacion completa.
> 
> HASTA AHORA HE RECOGIDO ESTA INFORMACION:
> El enchufe que hay que poner es especial para vitroceramicas con tres patillas planas,
> ...



Y no te parece que deberías añadir información sobre el calentador que piensas colocar.


----------



## Electronec (Ene 13, 2012)

Esos datos son correctos, pero seamos realistas:

Esa sección y protección está dimensionada y se implementa en instalaciones nuevas incluso para horno y vitro de forma conjunta.
6mm es mucho cable si tienes que aprovechar la canalización de tu vivienda.

Como dice fogonazo, añade info de la vitro y vemos cosas.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 13, 2012)

2 conductores de 6mm cuadrados cada uno....ni van a pasar por el caño jejeje


----------



## capitanp (Ene 13, 2012)

5300W!!! son 24Ampere con 4mm² y dentro de las normativas estariamos en el limite, 6mm² estaria bien y el temico de 25 muy justo no, tendrias que tener una linea especial para la vitro, mejor comprate una e induccion


----------



## muryisa (Ene 13, 2012)

Si, tengo pensado tirar los cables desde el cuadro de luz hasta la vitroceramica tapados por una regleta pero me hace falta que me digan si esta bien si compro el magnetotermico de 25A y como lo conecto en el cuadro de luz


----------



## capitanp (Ene 13, 2012)

A bueno, creo que si no sabes como conectar un termomagnetico, deberias llamar a un especialista, estabien que tengas dudas sobre la dimencion de los cables el valor del termomagnetico pero que no sepas como conectarlo es otra cosa. Debido a las intensidades que se van a utilizar la instalacion se vuelve algo en lo que hay que prestarle mucha atencion y cuidado, una mala conexion podria acabar en un desastre.
Por eso el mejor consejo que te puedo dar es que si quieres tu puedes pasar los cable pero deja que un especialista conecte todo. Saludos


----------



## muryisa (Ene 13, 2012)

Se conectara asi?



 Subido en SubeImagenes.com

del diferencial al magnetotermico de 25A?


----------



## Electronec (Ene 13, 2012)

Sip,.......perooooooooooo.....cuidado que vas a conectar uno de los dispositivos que mas consumen en una vivienda.

Deberias de subir una buena foto de tu cuadro electrico por dentro, para poder hecharte una buena ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## muryisa (Ene 13, 2012)

Subido en SubeImagenes.com

solo tiene eso mi cuadro electrico


----------



## Electronec (Ene 13, 2012)

Puffff.......menudo cuadro por decir algo 

Segun la foto (yo creo) que tienes una acometida de 6mm de sección (25A) para repartir entre todo y ni mencionar que ese cuadro carece de toda normativa.

El PIA medio chamuscao tienes que cambiarlo.....En definitiva, empieza por sanear el cuadro y luego metete con la instalación de la vitro.

Pregunta ¿Cuantos metros aproximadamente tiene la acometida de tu vivienda?

Saludos.


----------



## muryisa (Ene 13, 2012)

no lo se vivo en un bloque de pisos y vivo en la segunda planta
no dispongo de mas dinero como para encima ponerme con mas cosas del cuadro no puedo hacer la instalacion de la vitro asi como está? claro comprando tambien el magnetotermico de 25A


----------



## rash (Ene 13, 2012)

La vitro con todos los fuegos encendidos consume una potencia de 5400W, el ICP te va a saltar y no la vas a poder utilizar ni una sola vez, tendrás que llamar a Endesa y conformar una ampliación de potencia contratada, pagando por supuesto un incremento en cada factura...
...lo mejor que puedes hacer es consultar con un electricista autorizado... puesto que tienes que desprecintar el ICP para cambiarlo y después tendrá que ir un técnico de Endesa que lo vuelva a precintar, o bien un técnico de un punto de suministro que te hace las dos cosas, pagar al técnio y/o electricista además del papeleo de la ampliación...
... consejo --> llama a un electricista....


saludos


----------



## muryisa (Ene 13, 2012)

y si no utilizo el fuego grande? esque quiero instalar la vitro por la comodidad en la limpieza los fuegos se limpian fatal


----------



## rash (Ene 13, 2012)

¿de qué potencia es el ICP?


----------



## muryisa (Ene 13, 2012)

tengo contratado 3300 de luz pone 15A


----------



## Electronec (Ene 14, 2012)

3300W y con lo que te voy a comentar te va a estar saltando el suministro amenudo, pero bueno:

Como el dinero es el dinero y al final vas a hacer lo que te dé la gana, coloca un magneto de 25 Amperes y tira una línea de 2 x 6mm + TT con un enchufe especial de esos que comentavas. Asegúrate de apretar bien bien bien los tornillos del magneto y dale un apretón a los existentes del cuadro. Por amor de dios, ten mucho cuidado.

Olvídate de tener todos los fuegos encendidos, la nevera, la tele.......etc...y en invierno va a ser un calvário.

Saludos.


----------



## muryisa (Ene 14, 2012)

electronec dijo:


> 3300w y con lo que te voy a comentar te va a estar saltando el suministro amenudo, pero bueno:
> 
> Como el dinero es el dinero y al final vas a hacer lo que te dé la gana, coloca un magneto de 25 amperes y tira una línea de 2 x 6mm + tt con un enchufe especial de esos que comentavas. Asegúrate de apretar bien bien bien los tornillos del magneto y dale un apretón a los existentes del cuadro. Por amor de dios, ten mucho cuidado.
> 
> ...



a mi mujer ya se le han quitado las ganas de que le instale la vitro y ami casi que tambien se me quitan las ganas, solo queria ahorrarle trabajo a mi mujer y a mi mismo a la hora De la limpieza de los fuegos que se limpian fatal con lo facil que es limpiar una vitroceramica


----------



## Electronec (Ene 14, 2012)

No, no...no seamos alarmistas:

En este Foro se tratan los temas de forma técnica, obgetiva y desde el lado de la seguridad.

Pero no ibas a ser la primera ni la última persona que se instala una vitro como quien instala una tele o un DVD.

Este tipo de instalaciones las he visto infinidad de veces y te aseguro que funcionan, pero lo que te comento, el suministro y sobre todo en invierno te dará guerra.

Sopesa esto y decide, pero yo te animo.

Saludos.


----------



## muryisa (Ene 14, 2012)

Electronec dijo:


> No, no...no seamos alarmistas:
> 
> En este Foro se tratan los temas de forma técnica, obgetiva y desde el lado de la seguridad.
> 
> ...



Creo que la voy a instalar porque si veo que me causa muchos problemas con volver a instalar la de gas tengo bastante

En casa yo solamente utilizo frgorifico, lavadora, 2 televisores, consolas de juegos y un aparatillo de aire caliente en invierno, creo que tomando siempre precaucion de lo que esta en marcha para que no salten los plomos podria funcionar no?
Porejemplo: en lo que este la placa encendida no poner el aparato de aire caliente ni la lavadora esperarme a terminar con la vitro para poder encender lo demas no?
Todo el seguimiento de la instalacion lo posteare aqui cada detalle con fotos


----------



## masaru (Ene 14, 2012)

Hola , ya la compraste y si no la podés devolver hay que aprovecharla. Aparte se vé que esta muy buena y tu cosina se va a ver muy bien. 
Tambien está el tema de seguridad , es mas seguro electrico que tener una garrafa de gas butano en tu casa. Usá cables de distintos colores para no confundirte y quede normalizado. Hace la conexion con sumo cuidado. 
Saludos


----------



## rash (Ene 14, 2012)

bueno el compañero electronec ya te explicó como va todo.... así que dale..

saludos y suerte

rash


----------



## muryisa (Ene 14, 2012)

La verdad esque estoy agradecidisimo por la ayuda que me aveis prestado en cuanto me pueda comprar lo que me falta para la instalacion voy posteando con fotos todo el proceso desde cero seguramente que en cuanto cobre el mes que viene compro lo que me falta y comienzo de nuevo muchisimas gracias a todo el que a puesto su granito de arena


----------



## Electronec (Ene 14, 2012)

muryisa dijo:


> ............ seguramente que en cuanto cobre el mes que viene compro lo que me falta y comienzo de nuevo............



Jo** el puñetero dinero, siempre la misma canción.



muryisa dijo:


> ............ muchisimas  gracias a todo el que a puesto su granito de arena



Ánimo y cualquier cosa, por aquí andamos.

De nada amigo y saludos.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 14, 2012)

Varias cosas. Me imagino que la vitro no es de inducción, pero es lo mismo. Además en tu casa no tienes toma de tierra, pero aun así cablea con cable de 6 mm hasta la vitro mas toma de tierra (este también de 6 mm) y la dejas sin conectar en el cuadro con una clema o aislado el cable. Así si alguna vez se mete en tu comunidad ya la tienes. Respecto al ICP, con 3300 (hasta 3600 en la práctica), con 2 fuegos (doble + simple) no te salta, ni con los 3 simples. Sólo con 2 dobles tendrías movida. Y si eso quita el aparato de aire caliente. La lavadora en frío son 800 de pico en el centrifugado (como el fuego doble el pequeño +-) Y los ICP tardan en saltar un poco, así como las vitros se encienden y se apagan, por lo cual puedes estirar un poco. Eso sí, intenta, CON SUMO CUIDADO, sacar fotos de los cables que pasan de la caja del ICP para ver la potencia instalada según la sección del cable (la máxima que puedes contratar determinada por la instalación) o en su defecto, miralo en el contrato de la luz cuando cambiaste de titular o diste de alta si es posible (lo que sería el grado de electrificación). Yo pondría un IGA (un PIA general antes del diferencial y después del ICP con corte omnipolar), luego pasaría por el diferencial y luego le pondría otro PIA solo para la vitro. Luego cable de 6 mm hasta la vitro y un enchufe capaz de aguantar los 25 A, ya sea un CETAC u otro similar. Si te preocupa el precio, en centros de bricolage como Bricomarkt o Bricodêpot son baratos, por a lo sumo 35 € puedes tener todo, los PIA, los enchufes y el cable. Leroy Merlin suele ser un poco más caro.
Y luego queda el encastre, pero eso ya es otra movida. Si la otra encimera es Teka no será difícil.


----------



## muryisa (Ene 14, 2012)

Voy a subir alguna foto mas por si sirve de informacion:

En el ICP hay esto:


 Subido en SubeImagenes.com
En el cuadro principal esto:


 Subido en 
SubeImagenes.com


 Subido en SubeImagenes.com
del diferencial al ICP:


 Subido en SubeImagenes.com + un cable marron que creo que no se aprecia en la foto.

y creo que esta sera la toma de tierra principal:


 Subido en SubeImagenes.com


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 14, 2012)

Hermoso lio. Esa tierra me dá un miedo... Además, no sé como pero la entrada de corriente pasa por una caja de derivación y por el cuadro antes que por el ICP, cosa que no creo que esté permitida. Además la tierra me dá la sensación que es de sección menor al neutro y la fase y han de ser iguales (para que la resistencia sea similar y la corriente "quiera" circular por ella en caso de derivación) Yo, o saneaba esa caja en condiciones o llamaba a un chispas. Los empalmes, prohibidos desde el 78, no Rash (o Scooter, ya no recuerdo) Otra cosa más, horno tienes, pretendes poner o es a gas.
Por cierto, si puedes subir o poner el link de la foto primera, la del conjunto de ICP + CGMP + caja de derivacion, mejor, ya que hay un cable blanco que entra con la acometida que no se de que es.


----------



## muryisa (Ene 15, 2012)

El cable blanco es de el telefonillo.

*Voy a explicar donde entra y sale cada cable del cuadro a ver si esta como tendria que estar:*

-Entran a la casa color marron (fase), azul (neutro), amarillo y verde (toma de tierra) 6mm
-Pasan al ICP el marron y el azul (de 6mm)
-Del ICP salen negro (fase) y azul (Neutro) pero son de 4mm cosa que creo que esta mal deverian de ser de 6mm y se conectan al diferencial negro a la izquierda y azul a la derecha.
-del diferencial salen azul de la izquierda y negro de la derecha, el azul ya pasa para la casa y el negro se mete por la parte de arriva del PIA !que no se de cuanto será¡ y sale otro negro por debajo del PIA y ya pasa para la casa
- En resumen creo que al entrar solo cables de 4mm al diferencial los cables que tendre que meter yo en la salida del diferencial para conectarlos al magnetotermico de 25A tienen que ser tambien de 4mm ya que si los meto de 6mm como deveria de ser seria una tonteria y como la vitroceramica jamas la voy a poner a tope creo que valdra utilizare solo el fuego pequeño mas el mediano o solo el grande
*SI ALGUIEN CREE QUE HAY ALGUN ERROR O QUE PODRIA PONER ALGO MAS PARA MEJORAR LA INSTALACION PORFAVOR ESCRIBANLO*


----------



## Scooter (Ene 15, 2012)

Tendrás contratados 3300W pero tienes una instalación con grado de electrificación mínimo apta solamente para 1500W; osea iluminación, y nevera. Ese tipo de instalaciones se admitían en el RBT del 73, en el del 2002 lo mínimo que se admite es:
Tu instalación si fuera actual debería de tener al menos cinco circuitos, uno de ellos de 6mm² solamente para la cocina eléctrica. El resto 1,5mm² para iluminación, 2,5mm² para tomas, 4mm² para lavadora y termo y uno independiente para los "cuartos húmedos" baño y cocina que debe de llevar un diferencial adicional si no se cumplen las distancias de seguridad (en la práctica siempre si tu baño no tiene 40m²)

Deberías de cambiar al menos el magnetotérmico por uno bipolar que corte también el neutro.
Yo añadiría al menos una alimentación de 4mm² solo para la vitrocerámica con un magnetotérmico independiente, incumplirás la normativa pero bueno, tampoco tienes carnet de instalador; no estará "mal del todo".
Prepárate para rearmar el limitador día si día también.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 15, 2012)

muryisa dijo:


> *SI ALGUIEN CREE QUE HAY ALGUN ERROR O QUE PODRIA PONER ALGO MAS PARA MEJORAR LA INSTALACION POR FAVOR ESCRIBANLO*



No es por nada, pero intenta corregir la ortografía, ya que la estética del mensaje mejora bastante.

Ya se que hay problemas económicos, pero intenta hablar con un electricista, ya que eso necesita ser saneado en serio, así como cambiar los cables entre el ICP e ID, meter un IGA entre ellos y luego los PIA correspondientes para la vitro y demás. Yo intentaría separar el cable de la lavadora si es posible y ponerle otro PIA además. Pondría IGA 25 A, el ID, uno de 16 para toda la casa, otro de 16 para la lavadora y uno de 20 para vitro

Por cierto, ¿tienes horno, lavaplatos o demás?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 15, 2012)

Josefe17 dijo:


> No es por nada, pero intenta corregir la ortografía, ya que la estética del mensaje mejora bastante.
> 
> Ya se que hay problemas económicos, pero intenta hablar con un electricista, ya que eso necesita ser saneado en serio, así como cambiar los cables entre el ICP e ID, meter un IGA entre ellos y luego los PIA correspondientes para la vitro y demás. Yo intentaría separar el cable de la lavadora si es posible y ponerle otro PIA.
> 
> Por ci*ee*rto, ¿tienes horno, lavaplatos o demás?



Lo suscribo, entre esto y el otro hilo temblando estoy...

No me he podido resistir (lo siento Josefe17)


----------



## muryisa (Ene 15, 2012)

Josefe17 dijo:


> No es por nada, pero intenta corregir la ortografía, ya que la estética del mensaje mejora bastante.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿tienes horno, lavaplatos o demás?



Lo siento por la ortografia ya esta corregido y no tengo lavaplatos, solo tengo microondas, lavadora, frigorifico y horno, pero la instalacion me va perfecta nunca me da problemas con estas cosas


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 15, 2012)

S podría intentar aprovechar la parte del horno si está en condiciones con cable de 4 mm y debajo de la vitro. ¿Una cosa, los cables que salen del magneto donde van? ¿ Y lo que van hacia la derecha de que son?


----------



## muryisa (Ene 15, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Deberías de cambiar al menos el magnetotérmico por uno bipolar que corte también el neutro.
> Yo añadiría al menos una alimentación de 4mm² solo para la vitrocerámica con un magnetotérmico independiente, incumplirás la normativa pero bueno, tampoco tienes carnet de instalador; no estará "mal del todo".
> Prepárate para rearmar el limitador día si día también.



-cambiaria como bien dices el magnetotermico que hay solo para fase y pondria uno bipolar que corte fase y neutro ¿de cuanto tendria que ser ya que es para toda la vivienda?
-y para la vitro voy a instalar un magnetotermico de 25A con cables de 4mm directos solo para la vitro. ¡cuenta que la maxima potencia que le voy a dar a la vitro sera de 2900W nunca voy a sobrepasar eso. 
¿Con estas cosas tendria que estar rearmando el limitador dia si dia tambien? 
¿Si es que si, como podria evitarlo?


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 15, 2012)

Se podría evitar si salta continuamente (cosa que dudo con 2900 W) sustituyéndolo por uno de más potencia, ya sea legalmente o ilegalmente, o puentearlo (ilegal 100%)


----------



## Electronec (Ene 15, 2012)

muryisa;604522........
-y para la vitro voy a instalar un magnetotermico[COLOR=Red dijo:
			
		

> de 25A con cables de 4mm[/COLOR] directos solo para la vitro...............



  Grave error. Si pones 25A tiene que ser cable de 6mm, y si colocas 20A cable de 4mm.

25A no te va a proteger la linea de 4mm, se quemará y el magneto ni se entera.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 15, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Deberías de cambiar al menos el magnetotérmico por uno bipolar que corte también el neutro.
> .


 
desde que vi la foto dije:
si aparece scooter y ve esa unipolar y encima con esos bornes expuestos  .........SE ARMA !!!!!!! 



lo que lei de jesefe es bastante correcto, pero no lo lei mas que de pasada , todo .

hay algo que .....uno tiene que tener en cuenta, y es que en la vida los elementos estan para que uno juegue con ellos, no hay que ser tan "normativa" o formal.
mira, te dire lo que haria yo.
suponiendo que NO quieras llamar a la compañia de luz para cambiar ese asunto de la energia que pides por el contrato.

1 --- emprolijar todo, entre otros poner pias bipolares.
2 --- si el cable de 6 mm no pasa para esa vitro no te preocupes, si pasa mejor, asi haces acopio de cobre que algun dia costara fortuna.
pero sino , pasale uno de 4mm y si tampoco pasa dale a uno de 2,5mm .
EL ASUNTO ES que protejas al cable con la PIA correspondiente.
y de nuevo : EL ASUNTO ES que por loq ue lei NO PODES encender la vitro esa al mango por que salta la PIA esa de la calle que dices que es de 16 ............asi que .........cual es la historia ???? 
es ridiculo poner en la calle la compañia una PIA de 16 y tu adentro una de 25 .
cosa de bobos.

vos sabes que tu vitro No puede trabajar al mango, asi que en el tablero tenes que ponerle una PIA de 10 o de 16 .
y si de repente prendes toda la vitro que salte la de tu tablero y no la de la calle.
por eso es que te dije que No es necesario cable de 6 mm .

luego eso que me parecio entender por ahi de que hay un cable blanco de telefono en la misma boca que lso cables de 220v ...........hago que no lo lei .

y no puedo abrir las fotos, me aparece a veces un concurso, otras una mina en culo y otras que soy el ganador de no se que  .....ah.y otras una cuenta regresiva !!!!!:enfadado:


----------



## muryisa (Ene 16, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> y no puedo abrir las fotos, me aparece a veces un concurso, otras una mina en culo y otras que soy el ganador de no se que  .....ah.y otras una cuenta regresiva !!!!!:enfadado:



las fotos se ven si pinchas encima de la foto



Haber voy a explicar como tengo pensado todo por si hay algo mal me corrijan:

-primero el ICP es de *15A* salen de el cables de 4mm
-pondria un IGA (interruptor general automatico) ¿valdria con uno de 16A? ¿o tendria que ser de 25A?
-despues dejaria puesto el ID (interruptor general) que tengo puesto que es de 40A y este pasaria la corriente ya para toda la casa igual que esta ahora mismo instalado
-y por ultimo pondria un IA (interruptor automatico) magnetotermico de 16A con cable de 4mm solo para la vitroceramica.
-y con todo esto creo que todo funcionaria a la perfeccion, siendo siempre consciente que no puedo sobrepasar los 3450W contratados y asi no saltara ningun plomo nunca


----------



## Scooter (Ene 16, 2012)

ID= Diferencial, los 40A es la capacidad de corte no es que salte por 40A, ese no mide la corriente, mide si "se pierde" la corriente (porque se está electrocutando alguien por ejemplo). Mide la diferencia entre lo que entra y lo que sale por eso se llama diferencial.

Yo pondría el magnetotérmico general mayor que el ICP; el ICP suele ser de curva lenta y por lo tanto no saltará por que te pases de consumo un ratito.


----------



## muryisa (Ene 16, 2012)

Scooter dijo:


> Yo pondría el magnetotérmico general mayor que el ICP; el ICP suele ser de curva lenta y por lo tanto no saltará por que te pases de consumo un ratito.



entonces el IGA (interruptor general automatico) seria mejor de 20A ¿no?
¿por lo demas esta todo bien?


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 16, 2012)

El IGA en tu caso, por los cables que te entran debería ser de 25 A (cables de 6 mm, unos 5750 W) que sería lo que te entra desde el contador y el pico de la intalación. Lo que no sé es por qué el que te puso el ICP te puso cables a la salida de 4 mm (limitado a 4600 W) hasta el ID si la entrada está a 6 mm, a no ser que sea que por la distancia desde el cuarto de contadores los cables deban der de mayor grosor (vamos meter un cable de 6 mm para 4600 W). Por eso te digo que mires entre los papeles del contrato de la luz si es que los tienes, preferentemente en el boletín de instalación (...) para ver la potencia máxima admisible de la intalación (la máxima que puedes contratar) que IGA te corresponde. Luego el ID, y yo si me meto, intentaría poner un magneto a la vitro y horno y otro a la lavadora y otro para el resto. Lo que creo es que en ese cuadro neo te cabrán. Me plantaería prescindir de IGA si les pongo magnetos BIPOLARES bien calibrados a toda la instalación (de hecho el IGA tengo entendido que se puede quitar si los conductores de distinto circuito no comparten canalización para evitar cortos entre fase de 1 circuito y neutro de otro)


----------



## muryisa (Ene 16, 2012)

entonces lo unico que tengo que poner es un IA (interruptor automatico) magnetotermico de 16A con cable de 4mm solo para la vitroceramica ¿no?,
Ya que todo lo demas de la casa simpre me ha funcionado bien estando como está.


----------



## fernandob (Ene 16, 2012)

vos dale, pone y conecta y dormi sin frazada, no le des tantas vueltas.
si , para la vitro  MAXION de 16 amper .... si sos recatado de 10 incluso .
si te olvidas y prendes muchas cosas juntas ya te saltara la PIA y aprenderas.
en ese tablero ademas de el disyuntor te entran 2 bipolares comodas .
dale para adelante y no des tantas vueltas.


----------

